# مكبس علف | مكابس الأعلاف | مصنع علف | مصانع الأعلاف



## شركة كايرو تريد (2 فبراير 2014)

مكبس علف مصنع علف دواجن من كايرو تريد الشركة الرائدة في مصر وأفريقيا والشرق الأوسط وكيل الشركة العالمية الصينية رونجادا المتخصصة في إنشاء مصانع الأعلاف بأنواعها تقدم مكبس العلف “ دواجن - مواشى - أسماك - جمبرى - أخشاب - وقود حيوى ” Feed & Wood Pellet Mill محرك رئيسى واحد ينقل الحركة عن طريق صندوق تروس يعطى قدرة خارجية اعلى 20% من مكابس السيور والداى مركب بواسطة افيز سهل الفك و التركيب الأعمده الدواره (بما فيها الموتور الرئيسى ) مركبة على كراسى (رولمان بلى) SKF مما يعطى ثبات أكثر وكفاءة أعلى مع تقليل للضوضاء و كذلك كل المحركات الكهربية SIEMENS العجانة وكذلك المغذي (الفيدر) مصنوع من الاستانليس المعالج ويمكن ضبط كمية التغذية للتحكم فى درجه الطبخ 4) الداى مصنوع من سبيكة من استانليس معالج يتم تصنيعه بمثقاب ألمانى عالمى ذو تقنية عالية جدا و تتم عمليه التقسية بأفران أمريكية لانتاج داى يدوم عمر طويل جدا وذو كفاءه تحبيب عالية جدا. 5) نظام توصيل الحركة الحديث من الموتور الى صندوق التروس ( كوبلن مرن لإزاله الحمل الزائد ) هو نظام عالمى حديث ليعطى أمانا وثباتا أكثر ويقلل من مشاكل بداية نقل الحركه و كذلك الضوضاء . 6)المكبس مجهز بكل ما يلزم للمحافظة عليه من مغناطيس لإزالة الشوائب المعدنية وبستم مركب على باب المكبس ليمنع اضافه العلف أثناء التحميل الزائد و تشحيم أوتوماتيكى ومنظم ضغط للهواء المضغوط يمكن تقديم المكيف (العجانه ) ثنائية او ثلاثية حسب الطلب لانتاج أعلاف خاصه الداى مصنوع من سبيكة من استانليس معالج يتم تصنيعه بمثقاب ألمانى عالمى ذو تقنية عالية جدا و تتم عمليه التقسية بأفران أمريكية لانتاج داى يدوم عمر طويل جدا وذو كفاءه تحبيب عالية جدا نظام توصيل الحركة الحديث من الموتور الى صندوق التروس ( كوبلن مرن لإزالة الحمل الزائد ) هو نظام عالمى حديث ليعطى أمانا وثباتا أكثر ويقلل من مشاكل بداية نقل الحركة و كذلك الضوضاء المكبس مجهز بكل ما يلزم للمحافظة عليه من مغناطيس لإزالة الشوائب المعدنية وبستم مركب على باب المكبس ليمنع اضافه العلف أثناء التحميل الزائد و تشحيم أوتوماتيكى ومنظم ضغط للهواء المضغوط
لمزيد من المعلومات عن الشركة ومنتجاتها زورو موقعنا
www.Cairotrade.com



*تابعونا علي قنواتنا*








​


----------

